# how to insert a group of pictures into word



## Servant1975 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm using Word 2000, and need to insert large groups of pictures(30+) from a file and add captions on a regular basis. Is there a way to do this without transfering them one by one, or having them all stacked together. My supervisor said he once had a picture format, which would ask how many pictures per page and arrange them for you. He can't find it now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Know anybody that is familiar with creating and modifying MS-Word macros and is also a bit familar with German?

Found this with a Google search ....

*Troubleshoo - Multiple photos with captions*
http://groups.google.com/group/micr...353d7932631/b7ab29bf1ee55b46#b7ab29bf1ee55b46


----------



## Servant1975 (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks, but not familiar enough with macros and can't translate it.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Is the file with the pictures a Word doc?


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

If they _are_ in a Word doc, change the format of each to Tight Wrapping style (OK, there may be very many but you only have to wade thru them once). Then you can multiselect by clicking with Shift held down, copy in one go and paste in one go. Any use?


----------



## Servant1975 (Feb 9, 2004)

The pictures are not in word, they are jpeg's. The picture for each Word doc are in their own folder. I need to put them in Word and add comments under them. Selecting the images puts them all on top of each other and I have to manually separate them, the way I"ve been doing it is to insert the pictures one by one.
I'm looking for some thing that will allow me to insert/import them all at once one after the other, or ideally to space them in a preformatted way (2, 4, etc per page). Any suggestions?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Try this:
http://groups.google.com/group/micr...d5be9699abc/4526905a81d3eae1#4526905a81d3eae1


----------

